# Doggie Superlatives!



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey, guys! I was thinking, and I think it'd be awesome to do doggie superlatives.

Here are the rules:
There will be several categories, but please, pick one and enter ONE picture of your dog(s). Each user may only enter one category with one picture...this is only to avoid mass confusion.  
Also, please do not make up your own category!
Please clearly state what category you are entering.
Entries will no longer be accepted after 12:00 midnight on November 13, 2007.
At that point, polls will be made for each of the categories and users can vote on which dog they like best. 
This is only for fun, so please be considerate!  

Here are the categories:
Best Smile
Most Photogenic
Goofiest 
Most Athletic

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Most Photogenic: She was staring into the water for a while


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Best Smile:


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

I AM ALSO ENTERING MOST PHOTOGENIC  
HERE IS MY ENTRY...
picking just one is just too hard 
[img=http://image.blingee.com/images14/content/output/2007/9/29/206375894_39a353de.gif[/img]
Make your own Glitter Graphics


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

ronnie_pom said:


> I AM ALSO ENTERING MOST PHOTOGENIC
> HERE IS MY ENTRY...
> picking just one is just too hard
> OK now it'll post
> MY ENTRY...:


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I asked Elsa is she wanted to enter a photo into a doggie superlative contest. She pondered it for a moment, and this was her reaction.








I guess we'll call this an entry into the Goofiest category.


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I asked Elsa is she wanted to enter a photo into a doggie superlative contest. She pondered it for a moment, and this was her reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww!! too cute for words!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Since there's no fluffiest butt category, I'll go with Most Photogenic.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

here's my entry for goofiest!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

So cute! "Don't you dare try to take my pizza!"


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

SammyDog, I like your photo a LOT!

Most athletic:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Obviously this is NOT most photogenic. LOL I think we will say Goofiest.

.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

How bout Scariest?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Edited: Just enter the first one


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ollies cutest picture And Puddles prettiest eyes


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey why not, photogenic. I need to take more pics ><


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Guys, can you all please choose one pic to enter? I won't be able to keep up if people are entering all of their dogs in a different contest. You can have one pic with two dogs in it, but please not two pics of the same dog or two different dogs. Thanks. 



digits mama said:


> How bout Scariest?


There isn't a category for scariest...can you choose a different pic or a different category for that one?



digits mama said:


> Ollies cutest picture And Puddles prettiest eyes


There also isn't a category for prettiest eyes, and you can only enter one pic. Sorry! Can you pick one picture, please?


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

when is judging day?


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Cassie Nova said:


> Entries will no longer be accepted after 12:00 midnight on November 13, 2007.


Probably that day when I get home from school.


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

Cassie Nova said:


> Probably that day when I get home from school.


ok thanx 

are you going to enter?


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

ronnie_pom said:


> ok thanx
> 
> are you going to enter?


I don't know. I guess it wouldn't be rigged or anything if I did, since people are voting, but I don't think I will.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hehehe Oops sorry  Ignore mine.


----------

